# Alec Wilder "The American Popular Song"



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Has anybody read it? Comments? I downloaded the Kindle edition, but the musical extracts (i.e. the notes) are all but illegible - in many cases they are illegible.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the Kindle edition too, and I love it. Iif only it had covered extensively also the songs after 1950. But it's great book.
It's a shame that Wilder didn't included his own song, that are just beautiful and should totally be in the book, but he wasn't certainly the kind of person to self promote his own work.


----------

